# shopping for wading shoes



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, Im not exactly a fly fisherman (although a friend is going to teach me eventually) but I figured this would be a good place to ask. I'm looking for a good pair of wading shoes, preferably under $120, that makes sizes in wide (I'm about 10 wide) I've been using just cheap tennis shoes from walmart, but Im starting to have a lot of trouble with traction and I want a pair that's going to keep me from slipping around. Thanks!


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've always used the five fingers rugged versions that are made for hiking because they seal real well to keep the sand and gravel out and have great traction. Plus they seem to be real durable. There nearing the end of there second season and look great and seems like they will do a third. Plus I use the same shoe for all my hiking and they get used a lot during the warm seasons here. Really the only downfall to me would be if you don't like those kind of shoes. I love them but, they are not for everyone either. 

Other than that I've tried off brand water shoes to save money before and they would only last a week or so before the rocks would wear them down. But I have heard good things about the simms wading shoes and other fly fishing brands. I've just never personally tried them because I like the feel of the five fingers.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Most wading shoes and boots come standard in wide sizes to accommodate waders and neoprene socks for wet wading. LLbean has some reasonably priced wading boots with 100% satisfication guarentee. I had a pair of theirs and really liked them. When the sole started to separate after a year of use I sent them back and got a complete refund. I still have a second pair that I've been using for a couple of years and like them also.. Right now I'm mostly using simms rivertek boots with metal studs and really like them but they are a bit more pricey.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't imagine paying $120 for a pair of wading shoes. I picked up a pair of KSwiss at Meijer on clearance for $10.

These do a great job on grip, they are all rubber and light weight. They protect my toes from stubbing and water flows through very well. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/K-SWISS-Mens-Vertical-TBS-Recover/dp/B00BEXT50S"]Amazon.com: K-Swiss Vertical Tubes Recover Running Shoe - Brilliant Blue/White (6 Men&#39;s): [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41VMqFkFLgL[/ame]


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I got a pair of Field and Stream last year from dicks. Really comfortable and look to be holdin up real well. Dicks had them for $89 in store and $79 on the web. I showed them the internet price on my phone at the checkout and they gave me the online price.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Will they be used with waders? If not consider wetting waders at the same time, waders and shoes can be had for around 120.00 and can give decent performance.

Neoprene wading shoes are decent for the price and I use them more often then regular shoes except for more difficult terrain. I use a 2nd pair that is a size smaller when wet wading with out waders. Decent lightweight boots can be had for 40 on up depending on the deals but I would recommend going to a big sports store with your waders to fit them cause waders and boots can differ a lot and the last thing you want is either too loose or tight cause it is important for safety and comfort.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I have a pair from Bass Pro I've used a couple times and liked. Neoprene with a side zipper. They had pretty good reviews on there. Wont last forever, but give good traction and fit my 10.5 wides just fine. Price sure is right at $29! I got the black ones.

http://www.basspro.com/World-Wide-Sportsman-Flats-Boots-for-Men/product/55184/


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

While you can get wet cheaper, for the southwest rivers I'd recommend decent boots with some ankle support. Broken bottles, tires, rebar, gar, random sheet metal, snapping turtles... all of this stuff is around, and will cut you with no remorse. Stick some hex head sheet metal screws in the sole of a pair of wading boots and you can take on some serious current with confidence.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

nitsud said:


> While you can get wet cheaper, for the southwest rivers I'd recommend decent boots with some ankle support. Broken bottles, tires, rebar, gar, random sheet metal, snapping turtles... all of this stuff is around, and will cut you with no remorse. Stick some hex head sheet metal screws in the sole of a pair of wading boots and you can take on some serious current with confidence.


I concur with nitsud, regardless of the river/stream you are fishing, there can be hidden objects that can cause you harm, even the structure of the riverbed can cause you to twist an ankle without the proper support. I have several pairs of boots and waders that I keep at the cabin for guests that do not have any. The boots that I have are Korker, LL Bean and Orvis, all three are quality and I have not had any issues with them so I will endorse any of the three brands.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I always get a pair of hiking shoes that are water resistant. The ones I am currently wearing are Teeva's. They are light weight, dry quickly and grip the slickest river bottoms.


----------

